# Real Madrid - Liverpool. Finale Champions. 26 maggio 2018 ore 20:45.



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2017/2018 che metterà di fronte il Real Madrid ed il Liverpool. La squadra di Zidane va a caccia della terza Champions League di fila. Sarebbe record mondiale. Il Liverpool invece torna in finale 11 anni dopo la sconfitta contro il Milan, ad Atene.

Real Madrid - Liverpool si giocherà sabato 26 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 a Kiev.

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Liverpool in tv?

Diretta in chiaro sulle reti Mediaset.

*Probabili formazioni

Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. 

Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané.*


----------



## Snake (2 Maggio 2018)

Threepeat


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2018)

Tiferò per un 5-5 con i rigori che si decidono ad oltranza con i tiri dei portieri


----------



## hiei87 (2 Maggio 2018)

Partita che a mio avviso si giocherà molto sulla testa. Il Liverpool ha tutto per far del male alla difesa del Real, ma è una squadra piuttosto giovane e inesperta, e già stasera si è visto come possa crollare nei momenti di difficoltà. Il Real di certo non rischierà di soffrire la pressione, ma deve stare attento a non sottovalutare l'avversario.
Di certo, vista la forza dei due attacchi e la fragilità delle difese, sulla carta dovrebbe aspettarci una bella partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Non sarà il Liverpool di staserà dai che hanno passeggiato forti anche dei due gol iniziali.

Per me vinceranno la cl.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Maggio 2018)

La notte di Atene l'avreste mai detto che il Liverpool sarebbe tornato in finale di CL prima di noi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Credo e spero che vincerà il Real Madrid.


----------



## admin (2 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2017/2018 che metterà di fronte il Real Madrid ed il Liverpool. La squadra di Zidane va a caccia della terza Champions League di fila. Sarebbe record mondiale. Il Liverpool invece torna in finale 11 anni dopo la sconfitta contro il Milan, ad Atene.
> 
> Real Madrid - Liverpool si giocherà sabato 26 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 a Kiev.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2017/2018 che metterà di fronte il Real Madrid ed il Liverpool. La squadra di Zidane va a caccia della terza Champions League di fila. Sarebbe record mondiale. Il Liverpool invece torna in finale 11 anni dopo la sconfitta contro il Milan, ad Atene.
> 
> Real Madrid - Liverpool si giocherà sabato 26 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 a Kiev.
> 
> ...



Beati loro.

Alla fine se continui a spendere prima o poi ci torni dove ti compete.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Maggio 2018)

Sarà una partita spettacolare per merito degli attacchi e demerito delle difese. Se giocano a viso aperto vedremo grandi giocate offensive


----------



## juventino (3 Maggio 2018)

Vittoria netta del Real.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2017/2018 che metterà di fronte il Real Madrid ed il Liverpool. La squadra di Zidane va a caccia della terza Champions League di fila. Sarebbe record mondiale. Il Liverpool invece torna in finale 11 anni dopo la sconfitta contro il Milan, ad Atene.
> 
> Real Madrid - Liverpool si giocherà sabato 26 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 a Kiev.
> 
> ...



Non so dire chi ha ladrato di più in semifinale..

Vergognosa la UEFA nel negare l'uso del VAR dopo situazioni simili

Diciamo che in ogni caso delle due ha più merito di stare in finale il Liverpool...ma tiferò Real per tenere gli inglesi lontani..anche perché considerando i soldi della Premier credo vedremo squadre inglesi vincere sempre più spesso..il dominio spagnolo è agli sgoccioli


----------



## Milanista (3 Maggio 2018)

Fa strano pensare che, con arbitraggi diversi, la finale sarebbe potuta essere, clamorosamente, tutta italiana.


----------



## Activia01 (3 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so dire chi ha ladrato di più in semifinale..
> 
> Vergognosa la UEFA nel negare l'uso del VAR dopo situazioni simili
> 
> Diciamo che in ogni caso delle due ha più merito di stare in finale il Liverpool...ma tiferò Real per tenere gli inglesi lontani..anche perché considerando i soldi della Premier credo vedremo squadre inglesi vincere sempre più spesso..il dominio spagnolo è agli sgoccioli



Siviglia Spartak Maribor Porto City e Roma 
Apoel Dortmund Tottenham PSG Juve Bayern

Al netto degli errori arbitrali che considero errori umani, alla pari per esempio della papera di Ulreich, direi che è difficile dire che ha meritato più il Liverpool di arrivare in finale. Un coefficiente di difficoltà leggermente diverso tra i due tabelloni


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Maggio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Fa strano pensare che, con arbitraggi diversi, la finale sarebbe potuta essere, clamorosamente, tutta italiana.



Ecco così gli juventini si sentiranno di nuovo tirati in ballo.
Con il VAR quel rigore sarebbe stato dato ugualmente così come sarebbe stato dato il gol a Isco nel primo tempo. 
Gli arbitraggi delle semifinali sono stati ben altra roba.


----------



## Milanista (3 Maggio 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ecco così gli juventini si sentiranno di nuovo tirati in ballo.
> Con il VAR quel rigore sarebbe stato dato ugualmente così come sarebbe stato dato il gol a Isco nel primo tempo.
> Gli arbitraggi delle semifinali sono stati ben altra roba.



Ho scritto "con arbitraggi diversi", non col VAR. Era solo una riflessione sul fatto che, alla fine, le italiane sono uscite per decisioni arbitrali, o veri e propri torti nel caso della roma.


----------



## smallball (3 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so dire chi ha ladrato di più in semifinale..
> 
> Vergognosa la UEFA nel negare l'uso del VAR dopo situazioni simili
> 
> Diciamo che in ogni caso delle due ha più merito di stare in finale il Liverpool...ma tiferò Real per tenere gli inglesi lontani..anche perché considerando i soldi della Premier credo vedremo squadre inglesi vincere sempre più spesso..il dominio spagnolo è agli sgoccioli



Ceferin resta barricato con gli arbitri di porta....scelta che trovo assurda


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2018)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> Siviglia Spartak Maribor Porto City e Roma
> Apoel Dortmund Tottenham PSG Juve Bayern
> 
> Al netto degli errori arbitrali che considero errori umani, alla pari per esempio della papera di Ulreich, direi che è difficile dire che ha meritato più il Liverpool di arrivare in finale. Un coefficiente di difficoltà leggermente diverso tra i due tabelloni



Mah..alla fine il Liverpool ha vinto il proprio girone e il Real NO, hanno eliminato Juve e Bayern con moooolto cul0..
Il Liverpool nel complesso è la rivelazione del torneo, ha mostrato qualcosa di nuovo e non li ho mai visti in vera difficoltà..ieri semplicemente hanno staccato la spina a 10 dalla fine perché già qualificati..quando si è giocato "davvero" hanno messo sotto la Roma senza difficoltà.

Real comunque favoritissimo


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Maggio 2018)

Il real deve stare molto molto attento soprattutto se perde palla a centrocampo


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Maggio 2018)

La giusta finale sarebbe stata Bayern Monaco (sarebbe bastato che avesse giocato con un portiere vero) - Roma (se Di Francesco fosse stato un po' più accorto), anche al netto degli errori arbitrali. 

Sulla carta il Real si mangerà il Liverpool, che ha una difesa persino peggiore di quella dei Blancos. Occhio ai tre diavoli che hanno davanti, ma ad occhio direi 65/35 per il real di vincere l'ennesima Champions League.


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Maggio 2018)

La roma ha sbagliato atteggiamento tatticonella partita di andata.. non puoi permettere al Liverpool di giocare in contropiede.. la Roma poteva recuperare ma ogni volta che il Liverpool accelerava dava l'impressione di poter fare gol..più che merito della Roma abbiamo visto un calo di concentrazione degli inglesi sia al andata sia al ritorno che ha permesso alla Roma di rientrare in partita


----------



## sacchino (3 Maggio 2018)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Fa strano pensare che, con arbitraggi diversi, la finale sarebbe potuta essere, clamorosamente, tutta italiana.



Per la Juve ci sarebbe stato il Bayern, non poca roba visto che ha giocato meglio del Real in entrambe le partite.


----------



## Heaven (17 Maggio 2018)

Hala Madrid


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo arrivati all'atto finale della Champions League 2017/2018 che metterà di fronte il Real Madrid ed il Liverpool. La squadra di Zidane va a caccia della terza Champions League di fila. Sarebbe record mondiale. Il Liverpool invece torna in finale 11 anni dopo la sconfitta contro il Milan, ad Atene.
> 
> Real Madrid - Liverpool si giocherà sabato 26 maggio 2018 alle ore 20:45 a Kiev.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2018)

*Probabili formazioni

Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. 

Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané.*


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.
> 
> Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané.*



Vincerà il Real facile facile.


----------



## Goro (25 Maggio 2018)

Terza finale, terza vittoria... questi sono cecchini


----------



## juventino (25 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.
> 
> Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané.*



Vincerà ancora il Real imho. Il Liverpool ha davvero troppi giocatori non da finale di Champions tra i titolari.


----------



## luis4 (25 Maggio 2018)

speriamo vinca il real, almeno resteremo ancora per un po la seconda squadra d'europa.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.
> 
> Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané.*



.


----------



## Heaven (26 Maggio 2018)

Il Real è nettamente più forte, difesa e centrocampo 2/3 spanne superiori.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazioni
> 
> Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco; Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema.
> 
> Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané.*



La squadra che vince le finale contro l'allenatore che le perde.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Panolada


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Ma il Liverpool con quei mediocri come fa ad essere in finale? Sarà una carneficina.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2018)

Sarà un'impresa impossibile ma forza Liverpool


----------



## elpacoderoma (26 Maggio 2018)

il Real li asfalta.


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

Real favorito per forza di cose (nomi ed esperienza su tutte) ma il Liverpool ha uno stile di gioco che potrebbe dare problemi ai Blancos...oltre Salah che vabbè è in stato di grazia deve limitare soprattutto Firmino che con il suo gioco tra le linee può essere fastidioso.
Peccato che in difesa i Reds siano alquanto mediocri più per colpe di Klopp che dei giocatori (van Dijk non è malaccio, idem i 2 terzini) e il Real in attacco almeno in Champions sia un treno in corsa.
Boh 60-40 per me ma spero nel colpaccio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2018)

Non posso che accodarmi ai commenti: non vedo in che modo il Liverpool potrebbe strappare la vittoria finale al Real. Magari succede il miracolo, però il Real ha i soliti fenomeni in campo ed arriva a questa partita con due spalle larghe così, rispetto ad un gruppo di giocatori - quello del Liverpool - che è alla prima esperienza assoluta su un palcoscenico così importante. Per me sarà terza di fila e record storico, che riporterà gli annali della competizione agli anni '70.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Maggio 2018)

Piccola curiosità. Se stasera vince il Liverpool si interrompe una coincidenza che va avanti da 12 anni, ovvero: 
-2006: Barcellona vince la Champions. In semifinale il Barcellona elimina il Milan (Italia). L'italia vince i mondiali.
-2010: L'inter vince la Champions. In semifinale l'Inter elimina il Barcellona (Spagna). La Spagna vince i mondiali.
-2014: Il real vince la Champions. In semifinale il Real elimina il Bayern Monaco (Germania). La germania vince la champions.
Se dovesse vincere il Liverpool si interromperebbe il tutto, in quanto Reds hanno eliminato la roma in semifinale e l'Italia è fuori dai mondiali. Se invece vince il Real vado a giocarmi 20 euro sulla Germania.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2018)

Vince il Liverpool 2-1


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2018)

Forza Klopp.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Forza Klopp.



Stavolta trova una squadra troppo forte e resistente, per il suo "caos organizzato" non ce n'è.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

*Real Madrid (4-3-1-2): K.Navas; Carvajal, Varane, Sergio Ramos, Marcelo; Modric, Casemiro, Kroos; Isco, Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema. All. Zinédine Zidane

Liverpool (4-3-3): Karius; Alexander-Arnold, Lovren, van Dijk, Robertson; Wijnaldum, Henderson, Milner; Salah, Firmino, S.Mané. All. Jürgen Klopp*


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Maggio 2018)

Non mi sta simpatica nessuna Delle due squadre ma il Liverpool lo detesto proprio. Quindi spero vincano i blancos che hanno grandi giocatori che mi piacciono.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Maggio 2018)

2 difese pessime.. minimo ma minimo!! 
m'aspetto molti goal da entrambe le squadre 

x me lo 0 a 0 aveva una buona quota 

p.s. oggi Salah niente ramadan
p.p.s. avrei giocato il rosso di Ramos


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stavolta trova una squadra troppo forte e resistente, per il suo "caos organizzato" non ce n'è.


Secondo me Zidane concederà volutamente il possesso palla al Liverpool, togliendogli la profondità, rallentando il più possibilie i ritmi di gioco. E il Liverpool col possesso palla non è cosi pericoloso come in transizione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2018)

Il Liverpool dimostra chiaramente quanto conta la velocita e condizione fisica nel calcio d'oggi. Con un po di campo sono micidiali.


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

Manè è chiaramente Gervinho sotto mentite spoglie


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo me Zidane concederà volutamente il possesso palla al Liverpool, togliendogli la profondità, rallentando il più possibilie i ritmi di gioco. E il Liverpool col possesso palla non è cosi pericoloso come in transizione.



E infatti così è.

Se regge la sfuriata del liverpool nel secondo tempo il real sarà più lucido.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2018)

Spero nella vittoria del Liverpool con super papera di Navas...


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

*Salah infortunato. *


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Finita


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

Salah si è fatto male.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

Salah fuori. Vittoria Real


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Che vergogna questi del Real hanno maccellatto Salah dall'inizio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Maggio 2018)

Maledetto Ramos, maledetto


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Maledetto Ramos, maledetto



Davvero un maiale.. Salah potrebbe anche rischiare il Mondiale. Il Real è una squadra scorrettissima


----------



## JohnDoe (26 Maggio 2018)

non tifo il Liverpool anzi..pero il Real ha un c..... grande come una casa...Salah e il giocatore piu in forma del mondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

A prescindere dall'infortunio, il Real è stato molto breavo a non far prendere il ritmo al Liverpool.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Davvero un maiale.. Salah potrebbe anche rischiare il Mondiale. Il Real è una squadra scorrettissima



Io lo odio, sto maledetto


----------



## 7vinte (26 Maggio 2018)

*Carvajal infortunato*


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

Per me è un infortunio altrettanto grave, così non risalgono più a destra e Robertson corre il doppio.

Meglio Vazquez, a parer mio.


----------



## leviatano (26 Maggio 2018)

Senza Salah, il Liverpool ha perso almeno il 50% della manovra in attacco.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Maggio 2018)

il problema è che non ha fischiato neppure fallo nell'infortunio di Salah


----------



## odasensei (26 Maggio 2018)

Vabbè ciaone
Già era difficilissima con Salah, figuriamoci senza e figuriamoci con Lallana al suo posto che non si ricorda neanche lui l'ultima partita che ha giocato (e non è neanche esterno tra l'altro)
Peccato perchè comunque il Liverpool qualche problema al Real l'aveva dato...così è solo un countdown fino al gol del Real


----------



## ralf (26 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo almeno Salah si riprenda per i mondiali.


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2018)

C'era solo una squadra in campo..l'uscita di sala ha spento la luce..il Liverpool ha perso 20 metri di campo, cosi diventa molto difficile andare ad offendere p.si ramos starebbe benissimo in una squadra italiana che figlio di .......


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

Si è spenta la luce al Liverpool


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Dai che ora comprano Donnarymma


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Ahahahahhahahahhaaha ma che ha fatto sto portiere??!?

*Real in vantaggio. Benzema*


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Maggio 2018)

Dollarumma?


----------



## goleador 70 (26 Maggio 2018)

Portate 60 sacchi che vi diamo Dollarumma


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2018)

Da domani il prezzo di Donnarumma sale a 80 milioni.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Ma come si fa?!?!?

Comunque Real terza di fila, come previsto. 

Pazzeschi


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

Errore da prima categoria . Che assurdità


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

Ma il Real non ha bisogno di questi regali.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Maggio 2018)

Allucinante.


----------



## leviatano (26 Maggio 2018)

Ci lamentiamo di Donnarumma, ma pure questo da processare in pubblica piazza per quello che ha fatto.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2018)

Poverino, papera che ti segna una carriera come ha detto il commentatore.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2018)

Speravo in una super papera di Navas e invece l'ha fatta l'altro portiere


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Un Liverpool senza Salah perderebbe anche contro di noi. Giocatori imbarazzanti.


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

Mi ricorda vagamente la papera di Dida contro il Real che consegna palla a Raul


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa?!?!?
> 
> Comunque Real terza di fila, come previsto.
> 
> Pazzeschi



In finale potrebbero perdere solo col milan. Ovviamente non parlo di questo Milan parlo di DNA


----------



## 1972 (26 Maggio 2018)

guai a chi me tocca gigio!


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2018)

Mane 1-1


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2018)

Gol del Liverpool!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Questi non muoiono mai


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

Giusto così


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Difesa del Madrid da lega pro


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Ma sto Klopp che si dà i cazzotti in petto?


----------



## vota DC (26 Maggio 2018)

Bel gol del Liverpool, ma prima il portiere del Liverpool è stato osceno, ti linciano pure nel calcetto tra amici se la passi così, lui l'aveva in mano e aveva tutto il tempo che voleva per il passaggio!


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

cosa pensate della partita di cr7 sinora?


----------



## leviatano (26 Maggio 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> cosa pensate della partita di cr7 sinora?



Anonima, ma vedo un po' di persone del Real svogliate, tipo Benzema, Marcelo, Casemiro, Kross.


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2018)

Cos'ha fatto Bale


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

*Bale!

2-1 Real *


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Si vabbe che gol ha fatto


----------



## leviatano (26 Maggio 2018)

Cosa ha fatto Baleeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

C a p o l a v o r o.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Gol dell'anno


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

Gran gol


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

Stilisticamente orrenda rispetto a quella di Cristiano, MA DOVE L'HA MESSA?????


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

Se penso che Bale era praticamente nostro nell'estate 2009


----------



## alcyppa (26 Maggio 2018)

Ma cosa ho appena visto?


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Bah. Gesto tecnico osceno. Hanno più c..o che anima


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Speriamo che sia l'ultima cl.. queste spagnole hanno vinto 5 champions di fila..


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

Ora li prendono a pallonate come la Juve l'anno scorso


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

La vedo difficile la rimonta del Liverpool ma oggettivamente basta con il Real vincente in Europa


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Maggio 2018)

con i campioni vinci le champions, con i progetti fake a lungo termine zero


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

riugore grande come una casa non dato


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Che s'è magnato Cristina


----------



## sballotello (26 Maggio 2018)

che bello vedere un po di calcio vero, ogni tanto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

Rotfl ma che portiere hanno questi


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2018)

Ahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahaaa

Karius


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma sta chiudendo le valigie.


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> che bello vedere un po di calcio vero, ogni tanto.



qualcosa che non ci ricordiamo nemmeno più com'è fatto


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (26 Maggio 2018)

Carriera finita. Da domani può iniziare a cercarsi un nuovo lavoro.


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2018)

Ahahha ma dove lo hanno racattato questo portiere.


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2018)

Klopp dacci 100M per Gigio va


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

ma sto portiere da dove è uscito?


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Maggio 2018)

Dai dai prendetevi donnarumma


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2018)

Bah è troppo scemo per essere scemo.. partita da ufficio indagini


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Klopp dacci 100M per Gigio va



ma che ce ne diano 30 per Storari, visto il loro portiere


----------



## Aron (26 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bah è troppo scemo per essere scemo.. partita da ufficio indagini



l'anno prossimo lo vedremo secondo portiere al Real?


----------



## David Gilmour (26 Maggio 2018)

Mi dispiace per Klopp, godo all'ennesima potenza per il Liverpool. Non sarà mai abbastanza vederli in lacrime. Mai.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2018)

simpatico o no il real è nella storia....3 Champions d fila.....


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma prepara le valigie? 

Comunque mi spiace per questo portiere, non dormirà più per non so quanto


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Maggio 2018)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per Klopp, godo all'ennesima potenza per il Liverpool. Non sarà mai abbastanza vederli in lacrime. Mai.



Concordo


----------



## Blu71 (26 Maggio 2018)

Peggio di Donnarumma.


----------



## chicagousait (26 Maggio 2018)

Carriera stroncata stasera.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Maggio 2018)

Donnarumma ha appena fatto due papere simili in un'altra finale comunque.


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

Entra solo per poter dire "Asensio, 4-1 è finita"


----------



## Anguus (26 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma ha appena fatto due papere simili in un'altra finale comunque.



Infatti a parte le battute dubito che il Liverpool scelga di affidare la porta a un portiere che comunque rappresenterebbe una scommessa e non una sicurezza dopo questa figuraccia colossale


----------

